# Ears down



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Now Sarges ears went down? He looks like a hound dog. How long will they stay down? I hate it


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A little more information? How old is he?


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

He was born may 5th. Not quite 3 months? He has held hie ears up since he was 8 weeks? Whats going on?? Thats him in my avatar.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

He is most likely going through a teething phase. His ears will come back up after he is done teething.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ambrola said:


> He was born may 5th. Not quite 3 months? He has held hie ears up since he was 8 weeks? Whats going on?? Thats him in my avatar.


Then you shouldn't have anything to worry about. If his ears were up before teething they will likely go up again. It's extremely common for ears to go up and down until teething is finished. If you scan through some of the topics in this sub-forum you'll see many discussions that talk about it.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Yea, I kknow. I have read alot about it on this forum. But when its your buddie that has this going on, its diff. He woke this morn and looked at me with both ears up, then back down again.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd be more concerned if they've never been up. They will do all sorts of crazy dances until after teething! Nothing to be concerned about at all. Just sit back and enjoy the many ear stages!


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Hope for the best.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

He has held one up for 4 days. Could this be a good sign the other will return?


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes. And since he was already holding both ears up a while ago, they should both return to normal once his teething is done.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

breyer08 said:


> Yes. And since he was already holding both ears up a while ago, they should both return to normal once his teething is done.


 Do their teeth fall out when teething?


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, just like with young children, their baby teeth will fall out and be replaced with adult teeth. If you're lucky you might find some of them after they fall out (perhaps stuck in the carpet somewhere). Otherwise, puppies will just swallow them. I've been trying to find some of Ava's teeth as she's been losing them, but I haven't had any luck so far.


----------

